# BBQ Recommendations?



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi, all. I am close to completing the deal on a Catalina 30. As I hope to weekend in the Channel Islands off of California, I need some advice as to what BBQ to buy. I might add that the boat already has CNG for the galley, and I think I might add a quick-connect coupling for the BBQ. So, any favorite models? How about optimum mounting sites? Please give me your opinions and reason why.

Thanks again for the great advice.

montenido


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

OH boy...I can hardly wait for whats coming...

FWIW...I have a SS from Lowes for 99.00...uses the 1lb canisters.

I see they changed the model..but very similar.. Dual-Burner Gas Grill

I make my own brackets for it..I just pulled it off my SeaRay to mount on the Irwin so will have to make new ones..FWIW this one has been exposed to salt environment uncovered ( alibert covered moorage ) for two years.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

*Magma Newport*

I have a Magma Newport and it has been excellent.

Well worth the extra $$$ over the Magma Kettle.

Heat ditribution is good and even and the "hinged lid" on the Newport means no burned fingers / hands when opening the lid (the lid on the Kettle gets real hot and I somehow always managed to burn myself...)


----------



## jongoose (Nov 13, 2007)

I also got a SS from a major hardware chain and I think it might have been Lowes now that stillraining mentions it. It is a force ten and is set up for the throwaway canisters. Last summer we moved from a Hunter 28.5 with a alcohol cook top to a Cabo 38 with a LPG stove. I will get a conversion line to run to the ten lb tanks when the canisters run out.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I am an expert in BBQ's..

for a good BBQ the brand is


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

montenido said:


> Hi, all. I am close to completing the deal on a Catalina 30. As I hope to weekend in the Channel Islands off of California, I need some advice as to what BBQ to buy. I might add that the boat already has CNG for the galley, and I think I might add a quick-connect coupling for the BBQ. So, any favorite models? How about optimum mounting sites? Please give me your opinions and reason why.
> 
> Thanks again for the great advice.
> 
> montenido


Well Mr. Gibson, great boat choice! I like your movies even more now. You are obviously a very smart actor and have exquisite taste. Don't let any of these loser sailors on here tell you different. If they do, just let me know and I will: photoshop them, ban them, humiliate them, or all three above. Second thought, I will just do all three. No stone left unturned...

Now to your question,

I have found the best cooking BBQ to be the Magma Catalina - or knock-off. I do not think it has ever blown out on me - a real problem with sailboats. The problem is that it is a bit difficult to remove or take to shore. As such, I also have the Magma Kettle. It comes with a stand that you can take to shore and have a BBQ on the beach. Lot's of fun with kids. However, the kettle has a spot right in the middle that is hotter than the sun and tends to burn things. As such, I cook small meals on it and avoid the center.

The worst BBQ I have ever blown up (sorry, I mean had) was a Force 10. It always wanted to go out - even with every orifice stuffed with foil. Maybe they have improved them over the years, but after the last alcohol induced explosion, I have decided they are not for me.

You will want to mount the BBQ on the stern rail, if possible. This will have the least wind. You "can" mount it on the side, but you will always be fighting the wind while grilling. They make rail mount kits for all of these grills. They are easily available.

Now, go pull out the CCard, chicken, and get to grillin' on one of the best made (and best make) of boats available to mankind. And avoid any Portugese advice. He would not know a grill if he burnt himself on it.

Take care,

- CD


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> I am an expert in BBQ's..
> 
> for a good BBQ the brand is


Correction..."For a good BBQ the brand is *Sailhog*"


----------



## bottleinamessage (Aug 6, 2007)

We're big fans of SeaBQ by dickinson.
Their rail mount makes it easy to take off the rail and store when not in use.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a Magma Newport... Great little grill. Mounted on the stern rail. Angle it slightly so that the food rolls to the back of the grill, and not off the front though.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I've had a Magma Kettle for a long time now, and I think I'm going to upgrade to the magma Kettle2 this week end, not much bigger than the original and I can still take on shore for the barbies on the beach


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I went with the Magma Kettle. Like most cruising boats my stern rail is fairly well occupied and on a small boat (28.5 LOA) storage space is limited so I went with the Magma Kettle. I will probably be cooking for one or two most of the time and perhaps on rare occasions four so additional grill space is not a concern for me.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I have a 10 year old Magma Kettle that use charcoal as I am a purist when it comes to Barbecue.


----------



## sab30 (Oct 11, 2006)

I second the Magna newport....Great little unit....


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

bottleinamessage said:


> We're big fans of SeaBQ by dickinson.
> Their rail mount makes it easy to take off the rail and store when not in use.


I also have the small SeaBQ. I bought it online during Defenders big sale and got the sale price and I think free shipping.

I chose this grill over the Magma's because of comments on this site and another regarding grills. Magma's got the most mentions, but some liked them and some didn't. I bought the Dickinson, because while I fould less reviews, there were no negative ones, and I liked that it has an easily removeable drip tray so I can keep it clean. I definitely liked the grills that look like grills more than the kettle style.

I bought it towards the end of last season so only got a chance to use it a few times, but I'm very happy with it. The one time we used it where we were getting some wind it never went out.


----------



## nimble1 (Apr 29, 2002)

Used a cheapie from W-Mart ($20.00) for 3 years and just threw it away.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

bubb2 said:


> I have a 10 year old Magma Kettle that use charcoal as I am a purist when it comes to Barbecue.


Hear, Hear, Bubb. We never have a problem with ours blowing out, or up for that matter.


----------

